# Winch strap question



## parkerdog (Oct 4, 2011)

Put a new winch and strap on today. At first I had it so that you cranked clockwise to retrieve and it wraps the strap over the top of the roll.

Then I changed it to the opposite way so that it comes off the bottom of the roll. My thinking was it would give it a little more downward pull on the boat up against the stop.

Is there a right way or a wrong way or is it just what ever floats your boat? (pun intended)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't think it matters.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 5, 2011)

not sure that it matters, but the winch on my tracker rig (PT175) the strap comes off over the top, which allows the winch to pull the boat all the way up to/on the front roller with the strap under the roller. This set up allow the bow to rest on the front roller with strap putting tension on the boat down onto the roller. Seems very secure this way, I've never seen a reason to change it for my rig.

If its easy to hook up, and is secure, go with it, not sure it matters as long as the boat is secured.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd check your winch lock and see which way is against the grain as it where. I'd wrap it against the grain, I want more resistence so my boat doesn't slide off.


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

My opinion, the strap should be on the underside to keep the boat in a down position in case of an accident. If over the top, the boat could go forward real easy and maybe break the strap, jus sayin.
See pics below of right and wrong.


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 3, 2011)

X2. With the strap on top and a quick stop you could have you boat on top of your tow vehicle! #-o


----------



## parkerdog (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, I have my strap through the bow stop or under it. The question was how it should be wound on the winch spool. I ended up with it coming off the bottom of the spool though like was said I don't think it matters either way after looking and using it a couple of times.


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 3, 2011)

I run mine off the top of the winch, under the roller. Not a very good picture, sorry. :mrgreen:


----------



## TommyBobber (Nov 5, 2011)

Feeding from the top or bottom, it doesn't matter. I like it from the top, it's easier to pull slack off of when disconnecting the strap.-Tom


----------



## Bhockins (Nov 5, 2011)

With all respect, I have to disagree with you Tommybobber. The way that's rigged, there's lots of room for the bow of the boat to move up the roller. It would be better (less room for the bow to move) if your ran the strap out the bottom of the reel. And it would be best for the snap to come up under the trailer roller brace so the boat is being pulled down onto the trailer. 

Rustyhook's photos show the best way to rig it.


----------



## TommyBobber (Nov 5, 2011)

Bhockins- I see your point and agree with you. I assumed my rear straps would prevent forward movement. They won't. When it stops raining here, I'll try it the other way. Might end up re-engineering the bow stop. Thanks-Tom.


----------



## Sharpix (Nov 12, 2011)

All the straps should have an additional hook with a 1 ft strap, hanging from the main strap hook point.
The end at the main hook attaches to the boat, while at the end of the 1ft strap attaches to the winch base. Its because if the winch fails or disengages , that small strap keeps the boat on its place without needing the winch.

Or make an small strap 1 ft with tow hooks for security reasons. My trailer (karavan for a 17ft lowe R1760) has it. Neat and secure.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 13, 2011)

You definitely want the strap to go UNDER the roller, regardless of how you install the strap onto the winch drum.

As far as having the strap roll from the bottom or the top of the winch, I think it's better from the top. The reason being, not every boat ramp has the same slope, and depending on the construction of the ramp, the angle can change with different stages of the tide. 

For instance, on my jetboat, I have the strap feeding from the top of the drum, routed under the roller, with the roller located above the bow eye when the boat is on the trailer.

At the ramp I often use, near the top of the ramp, at the high water mark, the angle is fairly steep. So, when I trailer my boat at high tide, the bow makes contact with the roller in the correct location.

BUT, farther down the ramp, near the low tide mark, the angle of the ramp is not as steep, and the base of the ramp is pluff mud, not hard packed oyster shells like the top of the ramp. So, when I trailer the boat at low tide, I often find that the roller is above my bow, so I have to stop short of running all the way onto the trailer. 

Then I have to get out of the boat, and sometimes, I can put my shoulder under the bow and lift the boat while I winch it up the last foot or so. But sometimes, I actually have to get in the truck, and pull a few feet up the ramp, until I see my bow rise up, then I know it's above the roller, and at that point, I can put the truck in park, set the brake, get back out, and winch the boat onto the trailer the last foot or so (which is a little harder, because at that point, the trailer is mostly out of the water)

But the point I'm trying to make is that if I had the strap feeding from the bottom of the winch drum, it would pull the bow of the boat down farther, and complicate this cluster&[email protected]# even more than it already is! #-o


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sharpix said:


> All the straps should have an additional hook with a 1 ft strap, hanging from the main strap hook point.
> The end at the main hook attaches to the boat, while at the end of the 1ft strap attaches to the winch base. Its because if the winch fails or disengages , that small strap keeps the boat on its place without needing the winch.
> 
> Or make an small strap 1 ft with tow hooks for security reasons. My trailer (karavan for a 17ft lowe R1760) has it. Neat and secure.




I prefer a length of chain, welded or bolted to the winch post, with a hook for the bow eye.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep...Everyone should consider making/adding a safety chain. Otherwise, the boat's strap is only held by the tiny pawl portion of the winch. That is about a half-inch of metal protecting your precious boat.

If you hit a big bump, and the pawl breaks/bends or just lets loose...NOTHING is holding your boat on (unless you also have rear straps, which I do)..except for friction. 

A foot or two of chain, a link or two...and you are set. The safety chain would also help if you hit something head on...and the boat wanted to slide forward over your vehicle.

regards, Rich 

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=boat+trailer+%2B+car,+accident&num=10&hl=en&gbv=2&biw=969&bih=534&tbm=isch&tbnid=H1PcvLKyNKZE-M:&imgrefurl=https://www.crankbaits.biz/fishing-boat-accident-boat-came-off-trailer.html&docid=SGf82DfHduj0kM&imgurl=https://www.crankbaits.biz/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/boat-crash-car.jpg&w=600&h=450&ei=HKjBTor-J4imsQKMg920BA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=669&vpy=160&dur=2059&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=163&ty=129&sig=100240987930581249821&sqi=2&page=1&tbnh=160&tbnw=204&start=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 8, 2012)

My winch strap and tp both roll from the top. Personal preference...... :mrgreen:


----------

